# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تحصیل مجدد در داروسازی

## SHAHpesar

سلام دوستان.
یکی از اقوام بنده(پسر خاله ام ) به دلیل علاقه شدید به داروسازی و هدایت نشدن خوب در دوران دبیرستان به رشته ی تجربی الان که لیسانس دبیری ریاضی داره میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه.
ولی من بهش گفتم که یه قوانینی هسن برای تحصیل مجدد و قبولت نمیکنن چون یه بار رایگان استفاده کردی از خدمات کشور و نمیتونی.
دوستان آیا میتونه دوباره شرکت کنه؟ یا باید شهریه بده؟

----------


## doctor Hastii

تا اون جایی که من میدونم باید شهریه بده ولی به هر حال میتونه دوباره تو کنکور شرکت کنه دیگه الان مد شده اونایی که لیسانس دارن بیان و کنکور تجربی بدن :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mehdi.j

اونی که لیسانس روزانه  گرفته کنکور میتونه بده اما نمیتونه رشته های روزانه پزشکی رو بزنه باید بره پردیس یا ازاد
بند و   دفترچس

----------


## doctor Hastii

> اونی که لیسانس روزانه  گرفته کنکور میتونه بده اما نمیتونه رشته های روزانه پزشکی رو بزنه باید بره پردیس یا ازاد
> بند و   دفترچس


یعنی نفر اول کنکور امسال باید بره دانشگاه آزاد؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## SHAHpesar

> تا اون جایی که من میدونم باید شهریه بده ولی به هر حال میتونه دوباره تو کنکور شرکت کنه دیگه الان مد شده اونایی که لیسانس دارن بیان و کنکور تجربی بدن


شهریه یعنی شهریه شبانه؟یا بین الملل؟ازاد؟

----------


## SHAHpesar

> یعنی نفر اول کنکور امسال باید بره دانشگاه آزاد؟؟؟


اون که مدرک نگرفته انصراف داده.

----------


## Mehdi.j

> یعنی نفر اول کنکور امسال باید بره دانشگاه آزاد؟؟؟


ایشون درسش و تموم نکرده بود خودش بخاطر همین موضوع انصراف داده بود وگرنه 1 سال دیگه میخوند درسش هم تموم میشد. اگه مدرک از دانشگاه روزانه داشته باشه کسی نمیتونه مجدد بخونه

----------


## Mehdi.j

> تا اون جایی که من میدونم باید شهریه بده ولی به هر حال میتونه دوباره تو کنکور شرکت کنه دیگه الان مد شده اونایی که لیسانس دارن بیان و کنکور تجربی بدن


قبلا شهریه باید میدادن اما از 95 تصویب کردن اونایی که لیسانس روزانه گرفتن حق انتخاب رشته های روزانه رو کلا ندارن حتی با شهریه و فقط باید برن ازاد یا پردیس. متن خود دفترچس

----------


## آتیسا

> سلام دوستان.
> یکی از اقوام بنده(پسر خاله ام ) به دلیل علاقه شدید به داروسازی و هدایت نشدن خوب در دوران دبیرستان به رشته ی تجربی الان که لیسانس دبیری ریاضی داره میخواد کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه.
> ولی من بهش گفتم که یه قوانینی هسن برای تحصیل مجدد و قبولت نمیکنن چون یه بار رایگان استفاده کردی از خدمات کشور و نمیتونی.
> دوستان آیا میتونه دوباره شرکت کنه؟ یا باید شهریه بده؟


برای اصمینان بیشتر با سازمان سنجش تماس بگیرید.

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*اگه کارشناسیش رو از دانشگاه سراسری گرفته باشه نمیتونه از تحصیل رایگان تو 3 تا رشته پزشکی و دندون و دارو استفاده بکنه... به خاطر همین یا باید بره پردیس یا ازاد...
ولی اگه قبل از این که کارشناسی رو بگیره انصراف بده(دقیقا مثل رتبه یک امسال) موردی نیس...*

----------

